# When the Corps says don't ride your bike on our base...they mean it!



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2016)

U.S. Marines crack down on trespassers; confiscate 45 mountain bikes | GrindTV.com

This part made me laugh out loud...

_Meanwhile, those who have been ticketed and had their bikes confiscated have been told they will get their bikes back after they settle their tickets. That process could take up to 45 days.

Hiley said he and his group were forced to hike two miles back to their vehicles, wearing cycling shoes. He described to GrindTV that the trek was like a “the walk of shame.”_


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2016)

They were on the base illegally but upset they had to walk out?

Clown(bicycle)shoes.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 22, 2016)

30 Stumps - 1 ?


----------



## medicchick (Jan 22, 2016)

They were told last July what was going to happen and kept on doing what they wanted to anyway.  The main response of the bikers is "We've always ridden here, the Navy never cared" or "This land was bought with tax money so it's public and I pay my taxes".  They are causing ranges to be shut down for half a day when they pass through the down range side.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 22, 2016)

"We've always ridden here, the Navy never cared" or "This land was bought with tax money so it's public and I pay my taxes".


This reminds me of when one of my under 17 children got caught downloading and watching an 'R' rate movie on their computer tablet.

"What?  I've done it before."

"I should be able to watch what I want on this tablet; I paid for it with my own money."


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 22, 2016)

So these geniuses were actually biking on live ranges?  They ought to enjoy that 2 mile hike out of there because clearly these fools are getting knocked off sooner rather than later.  

If they're really going to play the "I help pay your salary and this land" argument, I hope the Marines shook them upside down for a pay raise.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2016)

While @ a now closed SAC base in Upstate NY, read as really, really Upstate, I was jogging on the perimiter road. About half way through my run, I was stopped by some SP's. They asked who I was, what squadron I was with, my commanders name, and a few other questions. They asked for my military ID, and I did not have it with me; never really thought about it. Big mistake. Bigger mistake, I told them I had secured it inside a part of my anatomy. Wham! I got some asphalt grazing time, and broke out in hand cuffs. Our First Shirt came by a little later, and vouched for me, and I got home in time for diner; complete with road rash on my face. Big lesson learned.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I told them I had secured it inside a part of my anatomy.



LOL!

My cartoon bubble pictures those SP's later that evening, retelling the story, "...and then the mother-fucker said his I.D. was up his ass!  Maaaan, we put that smart-mouth on the ground so fast, he's lucky the damn 1st Sgt showed up when he did or I'd have kept his ass locked up all weekend!""


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL!
> 
> My cartoon bubble pictures those SP's later that evening, retelling the story, "...and then the mother-fucker said his I.D. was up his ass!  Maaaan, we put that smart-mouth on the ground so fast, he's lucky the damn 1st Sgt showed up when he did or I'd have kept his ass locked up all weekend!""



No doubt.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 22, 2016)

Serves them right.

suck it hard.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> While @ a now closed SAC base in Upstate NY, read as really, really Upstate, I was jogging on the perimiter road. About half way through my run, I was stopped by some SP's. They asked who I was, what squadron I was with, my commanders name, and a few other questions. They asked for my military ID, and I did not have it with me; never really thought about it. Big mistake. Bigger mistake, I told them I had secured it inside a part of my anatomy. Wham! I got some asphalt grazing time, and broke out in hand cuffs. Our First Shirt came by a little later, and vouched for me, and I got home in time for diner; complete with road rash on my face. Big lesson learned.



When I was still in high school a friend of mine who was a PFC with the 82nd and I decided to look for the "Stockade".  Well, it wasn't hard to find, and they must have called the MPs as we drove slowly back and forth a couple times near the gate.  It was hard talking ourselves out of this debacle and it really embarrassed us.  That was a life lesson...I never again (knowingly) strayed into areas in which I did not belong.


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I told them I had secured it inside a part of my anatomy.


----------



## JWoody (Jan 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> While @ a now closed SAC base in Upstate NY, read as really, really Upstate, I was jogging on the perimiter road. About half way through my run, I was stopped by some SP's. They asked who I was, what squadron I was with, my commanders name, and a few other questions. They asked for my military ID, and I did not have it with me; never really thought about it. Big mistake. Bigger mistake, I told them I had secured it inside a part of my anatomy. Wham! I got some asphalt grazing time, and broke out in hand cuffs. Our First Shirt came by a little later, and vouched for me, and I got home in time for diner; complete with road rash on my face. Big lesson learned.


Was this base located really close to one of  the Finger Lakes?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2016)

JWoody said:


> Was this base located really close to one of  the Finger Lakes?



No. It was on Lake Champlain just south of the Canadian boarder. When I was there, we had FB-111's and KC-135's. I loved the FB-111's. They were just beautiful to look at, and with their wings back, they were fast as hell, even at sea level. When they launched, the flames that came out of the back aircraft were the longest I'd ever seen, with red, yellow, blue and a neat purple in color. The winters were cold, and lasted forever. When summer finally rolled around, there were the nastiest black flys in the world, that would bite the hell out of you. It was PAFB,NY.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> U.S. Marines crack down on trespassers; confiscate 45 mountain bikes | GrindTV.com
> 
> This part made me laugh out loud...
> 
> ...


 

Trespassers shot. Bicycles impounded. Next of kin notified. End of story.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> No. It was on Lake Champlain just south of the Canadian boarder. When I was there, we had FB-111's and KC-135's. I loved the FB-111's. They were just beautiful to look at, and with their wings back, they were fast as hell, even at sea level. When they launched, the flames that came out of the back aircraft were the longest I'd ever seen, with red, yellow, blue and a neat purple in color. The winters were cold, and lasted forever. When summer finally rolled around, there were the nastiest black flys in the world, that would bite the hell out of you. It was PAFB,NY.



Been there. No desire to go back.


----------



## digrar (Jan 23, 2016)

Drop mortars on the big pile of confiscated bikes. Return shrap riddled bikes to users with a warning about what could happen when you ride on a range.


----------



## CDG (Jan 23, 2016)

It seems every outdoor activity has that subset of people who think their pursuit of doing something they enjoy allows them to ignore rules, laws, regulations, warnings, etc.  Then, when they get caught, they want to act like they didn't know.  Good on the SDMBA president for making that video.


----------

